# [S] Magura MT7 gelbe Zierblenden



## Osti (20. Juli 2015)

Servus,

ich suche die gelben Zierringe/Blenden die in dem Bremssattel der Matura MT7 sind. Bräuchte einen Satz für vorne und hinten (4 Stück). 

Falls jemand nicht auf gelb steht bitte melden! 

VG;

Osti


----------



## MT36 (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
die Ringe kann jeder Magura-Händler als 8er Set bestellen.
Falls auch Neue in Frage kommen..
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (30. Oktober 2015)

Hab ich, kann dir gelbe und graue Ringe anbieten falls die Suche noch aktuell ist.


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. Januar 2016)

Hat zwar nichts mit der suche zu tun,aber kann man die ohne weiteres einfach wechseln oder muss man den sattel zerlegen??


----------



## jatschek (29. Januar 2016)

Einfach mit einem Schraubdreher aushebeln.


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. Januar 2016)

danke


----------



## Stemminator (29. Januar 2016)

Gibt es die Zufällig auch in anderen Farben als die zwei Standard Töne?


----------



## jatschek (29. Januar 2016)

Jede Farbe,die du im Baumarkt in Spraydosen findest zb. Ausbauen, kurz entfetten, 2-3mal drüber sprühen und dann hast deine Wunschfarbe.


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. Januar 2016)

jatschek schrieb:


> Jede Farbe,die du im Baumarkt in Spraydosen findest zb. Ausbauen, kurz entfetten, 2-3mal drüber sprühen und dann hast deine Wunschfarbe.




Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht wie heiss der Sattel wird,aber es könnte Probleme geben wegen der Hitze


----------



## jatschek (29. Januar 2016)

Gibt es nicht,an den paar kontaktstellen zwischen kunststoff und metall wird es wenig waermeuebergang geben.


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. Januar 2016)

Was ich noch fragen wollte und zwar sind die gelben blenden genau so neon gelb wie die raceline?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eule- (30. März 2016)

Hab mal im Radladen meines vertrauens im Magura pro  Händler Zugang geschaut... Keine Ringe gelistet! Auf Nachfrage bei Magura keine Antwort erhalten.. fand ich schon etwas enttäuschend


----------



## HansvonStoffeln (17. Mai 2016)

Wie bekomme ich die Ringe raus? Einfach heraushebeln?


----------



## Custom Waidler (17. Mai 2016)

HansvonStoffeln schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich die Ringe raus? Einfach heraushebeln?



Ja


----------



## toastet (17. Mai 2016)

die brechen aber gerne bzw. die beschichtung reisst. die ringe sind zB bei bike24 direkt gelistet

die ringe sind eher sonnengelb, auf keinen fall neon. die neonringe der raceline habe ich noch nie gesehen, dito die aufkleber für die bremshebel. sonst könnte man sich ja easy seine eigene raceline bauen mit n bisschen lack...


----------



## HansvonStoffeln (17. Mai 2016)

Ich will meine passend zu den neuen Hope Naben in purple lackieren.

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...el-Blenden-Kit-gelb-grau-8-Stueck--32020.html


----------



## Custom Waidler (17. Mai 2016)

Habe die meinen selber neon gelb lackiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansvonStoffeln (17. Mai 2016)

Auch mit der Sprühdose?


----------



## Custom Waidler (17. Mai 2016)

HansvonStoffeln schrieb:


> Auch mit der Sprühdose?



ja


----------



## Marc1984 (9. September 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> die brechen aber gerne bzw. die beschichtung reisst. die ringe sind zB bei bike24 direkt gelistet
> 
> die ringe sind eher sonnengelb, auf keinen fall neon. die neonringe der raceline habe ich noch nie gesehen, dito die aufkleber für die bremshebel. sonst könnte man sich ja easy seine eigene raceline bauen mit n bisschen lack...



Hat sich wahrscheinlich schon für euch erledigt, aber vielleicht für alle die in Zukunft vor der selben Problematik stehen ^^ ... ich habe mir eben erst das Blendenkit für die MT5/MT7 gekauft, darin sind 3 Farben enthalten, blau, rot und gelb...das rot und gelb ist neon, so wie auch bei der 2017ér MT7, da sind die Blenden auch nicht mehr sonnengelb sondern im raceline neongelb gehalten...


----------



## toastet (9. September 2016)

Jo, und es gibt ja auch die normalen Lenkerschellen in dem Neongelb, blau, rot käuflich zu erwerben. Dummerweise die Shiftmix, Matchmaker wie auch immer nicht. Habe aber mittlerweile ne MT7RL bekommen.


----------



## Beefe (5. Dezember 2017)

Wenn noch wer zwei neongelbe abzugeben hat,bitte pn.


----------



## Jonibiker2017 (30. April 2018)

hey ich weiss das dieser thread ja etwas alt ist aber wie zum Henker ist denn der typ an die blenden für den Hebel gekommen?

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Magura-MT7-...476498?hash=item3b0b2b96d2:g:sBwAAOSw1RVaiXFH

lg joni


----------



## toastet (30. April 2018)

Waren z.B. letztens in einer Facebook-Gruppe mit den HC3-Hebeln zum Verkauf angeboten. Ich meine die waren auch hier im Bikemarkt. Gut möglich, dass die das sind, weil das ja wohl ne normale Raceline ist die vorher die normalen Hebel hatte für 2-Finger.
Ggf. auch Magura Mitarbeiter oder so bei den ganzen anderen Anzeigen.


----------

